
How to perform excel Vlookup in python - min2bro
https://kanoki.org/2018/12/22/pandas-trick-for-the-day/
======
selvaraju
That's amazing, just started using pandas and never knew that you have excel
functions in it too..Voila!!

~~~
sweetyvandu
Nothing new..it's a simple feature of pandas.i think author is just re-
iterating the same old stuff

